# Drake Day!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Solo hunt today! Hit the late season spot and was pleasantly surprised there wasn't much ice. It was all melted by 2:00 and the birds were dumping in like crazy. I was worried the birds all pushed South after the freezing temperatures we have had. I know where I'll be tomorrow morning! It's just starting to get good now.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Wishing I was there


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!!!!I finally might start getting out this weekend!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Very Nice Sir! 
Congratulations....:O||:

Spry


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

good looking limit!!


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome pinnies!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw a nice colored up Ruddy duck too. I have never seen one like that during the hunt. Pretty cool!8) for being my least favorite duck after Shovelers and Goldeneyes.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Good looking birds, congrats...is it Friday yet:shock:??? Can't wait to get back out!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I saw a nice colored up Ruddy duck too. I have never seen one like that during the hunt. Pretty cool!8) for being my least favorite duck after Shovelers and Goldeneyes.


 A red ruddy?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pinnies and GWT, the perfect limit.:mrgreen:

I don't know how you cook your birds, but have a suggestion. I usually just skin and breast out my birds. I plucked the skin over the breast on some pins and GWT, then breasted them with the skin attached. If you pan sear them skin side down, then turn them and cook them for a short time on the other side, they're delicious. The crispy skin is like bacon. I'll tell you how good they are. My wife liked it, and she doesn't like duck at all. 

The pins are carrying a lot of fat right now, this technique renders the fat and crisps the skin. I read about it in Hank Shaw's "Duck, Duck, Goose".


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> A red ruddy?


 Yep, kind of weird huh? And the bluest bill I have seen on one.....


----------

